# having audio issues



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

My two front speakers or just one cant really tell, but I am getting a humming or a high pitch like its rattels. I thought it was because it was sitting on a glass shelf and due to the bass it would do it but i have it sitting on the floor and i still does it. Does anyone have any pointers? I have a Time Warner HD box going optical though the box to the RCA Receiver.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Is it the speakers for sure, or is it something else around your speakers?

Go here and download sweep number 6.

http://binkster.net/extras.shtml

Burn that to a cd, or run it through an mp3 player, and see if you can tell where the rattle coming from. Is it the speakers or is it something else in the room? If it is the speakers, is it only at certain frequencies, or do they rattle across the spectrum? Do you get the hum even when there is no signal going to the speakers?

See if you can get a little more info and fill us in, and we might be able to get you pointed in the right direction.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

seems like it only happends when someone talks in a deep voice. no hum with no audio, just with deep voices.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

And it's the speaker for sure? What model speaker do you have? Does it sound like the woofer is blown (is there any visible damage)?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

TLawrence said:


> seems like it only happends when someone talks in a deep voice. no hum with no audio, just with deep voices.


Do this happens all the time??? ...Did you notice this noise before???

Like Marshall said, a little more information will help, can you post how is the system set up (eg: crossover frequency, speaker set to small or large, Does it happens all the time, etc.) ...I remember when I got my JBL Stadium, one woofer was making a noise with a certain frequency, there was no physical damage to woofer; good thing is that it was brand new so I got a replacement.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

i have a RCA RT2870 its not the subwoofer, its one of the front speakers, i have it set at +7 on the level. it happends when i turn it up to a certain level say 33. it only happends during deep voices.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

and it also happends with my dvd player i have it hooked up using coaxial digital cable.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

TLawrence said:


> and it also happends with my dvd player i have it hooked up using coaxial digital cable.


Do you still have warranty??? ...if you do, I call RCA to get a replacement :yes: (it seems is the same problem I got with my JBL, a defective woofer).

Try swaping the speaker from L to R or R to L and see if it does the same noise, :huh:.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

salvasol said:


> Try swaping the speaker from L to R or R to L and see if it does the same noise, :huh:.


Good idea, that will tell us if it's the speaker or the amp.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

I am using fiber optic and it seems like to does it on doby digital or the other setting but not on sterero or 3 speaker stereo.. Would that mean that I dont have something set right or is the fiber optic bad?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

TLawrence said:


> I am using fiber optic and it seems like to does it on doby digital or the other setting but not on sterero or 3 speaker stereo.. Would that mean that I dont have something set right or is the fiber optic bad?


I don't think so because you use the same cable to feed the signal (dolby digital, stereo or 3 channel), Right??? :yes:

Optical/Coaxial are cleaner signal ...they don't pick up any interference.

Do you get that humming sound with all sources (Sat, TV, DVD, etc.) or just with some??? ...if is with Sat/OTA channels, it could be that the signal is not clear :huh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Yea i get the humming on my cable box and dvd player but not my xbox!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

TLawrence said:


> Yea i get the humming on my cable box and dvd player but not my xbox!


Are you using optical for both connections??? ...try swapping cables an see what happens...:yes:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

no from the cable box to the reciver i have the optic and dvd player to receiver i have coaxial digital cable, and xbox using reg audio cables that came with it


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

So, if I'm understanding this, you are getting the rattling on all sources connected via digital (optical and co-ax), but not analog (red and white RCA plugs). Is this correct?


----------

